# Can't get oral cause h says I taste...different?



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

My husband very rarely eats me out. The last time was September 2011 and before then was in 2008. I have specifically requested it in the past because it's arguably my favorite. After years of asking for it and getting denied, I finally thought to ask him WHY he doesn't like eating me out. He finally said it was because of the taste. I taste...different. He doesn't like the taste, but it's not exactly bad he says. I am a hygienic person, so that's not the problem. I have had many sexual partners, both male and female, in the past, and have never heard this before. I have never had a problem getting oral before in fact. When i pressed him for more information, he said that in his past he never ate anyone out till their juices flowed, so maybe its the natural vaginal lubrication he doesnt like. I have done my fair share of pu$$y eating in the past, and never encountered a taste i didnt like. Anyone have any ideas or thoughts on this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Do you go down on him after he's been inside you? I mean, since you've got experience with other women I would think you'd notice then if your taste was off. Otherwise, and with not much to go on, I would think your husband has the problem, not you. And for the record, I think it's very poor behavior what he's doing. Especially if you're giving him oral and he's not returning the favor.


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Thoughts:
> 
> A) Change up your diet? I know when I'm eating a whole lot of meat or a whole lot of garlic (lol) I taste different. Same with smoking or drinking lots of coffee. Eat more fruit and raw veg, light on the meat and see if there is a difference.
> 
> ...


I don't eat very much red meat, mostly just chicken, very rarely dairy, maybe just milk on cereal once a week. Now that I know how he really feels, im afraid to let him go down even if he wanted to. I am still a little shocked...I didn't realize I had a different taste. I do smoke and take a multivitamin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Although I would very much like to rap your husband's head with my knuckles, I'm guessing you actually want some advice -- I hear that drinking pineapple juice can change a woman's taste. Don't know, but it's worth a try.


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Do you go down on him after he's been inside you? I mean, since you've got experience with other women I would think you'd notice then if your taste was off. Otherwise, and with not much to go on, I would think your husband has the problem, not you. And for the record, I think it's very poor behavior what he's doing. Especially if you're giving him oral and he's not returning the favor.


Yes I do go down on him after he's been inside me. I've never noticed anything funny. I have my yearly obgyn visits, I've only been with him for the past 9 years, so I know I don't have an std or anything. Btw, he also refuses to kiss me after I've been going down on him, even if he hasn't cum yet. So maybe he just doesn't like the taste of sex in general?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Although I would very much like to rap your husband's head with my knuckles, I'm guessing you actually want some advice -- I hear that drinking pineapple juice can change a woman's taste. Don't know, but it's worth a try.


Excellent! Des anyone know if I have to drink it every day, or just before sex, or a few hours before sex, or what?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Stop smoking. That will help you "taste better" to hi, if that's what you're after. Also, try changing your multivitamin, some kinds of B supplements alter the taste. Cut down on coffee and dairy.

Alternatively, you can drink pineapple juice (lots of it), which allegedly improves the taste of the fluids. Or, get some good-tasting lube.

If you give him head, he should be willing to return the favor. Does he know how bad it makes you feel? It can be an emotionally painful rejection and it might be good for you to talk to him about this.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My god, how can some men be such prudes.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

drmmommy said:


> he also refuses to kiss me after I've been going down on him,
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Man! I'd put some rum in that pineapple juice if I were you.

He wouldn't be getting any more oral from me, and you know how I loves me some oral


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

It sounds like he is making something up to leave you a bit self conscious, because he just doesn't want to do it. This is like when a wife doesn't want to give BJs because she thinks its "gross" or "icky" or it makes her "jaw hurt". Like her jaw is different from the other billion women who have no problems doing it. I'd say the same goes for your vagina, as I doubt it has some strange unique taste that reminds him of alien fluid.

First, I would explain to him that he doesn't have to lick the lower lips or the hole if he doesn't want. In fact, if he "hates the taste", after a shower, guarantee him he won't have to taste a thing. Just let him know you want him to flick his little tongue on your clit, which is nowhere near your inner juices or "tastes", and unless he thinks your skin tastes funny, he will no longer have that excuse. 

I eat out my wife on her menstrual cycle and I do not taste her or the blood. In fact, I get nowhere near the blood, except maybe my chin. If that happens, I just yell out "TEAM EDWARD" and continue munching.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

drmmommy said:


> Excellent! Des anyone know if I have to drink it every day, or just before sex, or a few hours before sex, or what?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've tried this, which is why I suggested it to you. I'm glad to hear another suggest the same thing. 

Try drinking it throughout the whole day you're anticipating oral and also the day before. On the day before and the day of, alter your diet. See if that changes how you taste.

If he doesn't like the taste of sex in general, try Kama Sutra oils/lubes/ whatever they are called. Lots of flavors and it might make him more inclined to give it a try.


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

moxy said:


> Stop smoking. That will help you "taste better" to hi, if that's what you're after. Also, try changing your multivitamin, some kinds of B supplements alter the taste. Cut down on coffee and dairy.
> 
> Alternatively, you can drink pineapple juice (lots of it), which allegedly improves the taste of the fluids. Or, get some good-tasting lube.
> 
> If you give him head, he should be willing to return the favor. Does he know how bad it makes you feel? It can be an emotionally painful rejection and it might be good for you to talk to him about this.


I have talked to him about it, but have no increase in oral as a result. Now that I know he doesn't like my taste, I'm not willing to let him go down on me, because I know he doesn't like it. I still want it very much, but am too. Embarrassed to allow it to happen. He told me, well you don't like the taste of cum, so it's e same thing. Well, I don't think anyone really LOVES semen, but it's totally not a big deal to me to tolerate the taste for a little bit because of the overwhelming positive-ness of giving a bj. The taste doesn't even cross my mind when I decide to give him a bj. So in my mind, it's like he's saying the taste is so bad, he can't just do it, so now I'm super self conscious and embarrassed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

When I started replying, I didnt not see all the responses. I am a slow typer.

I will admit, even though I do not back this up with any scientific evidence, but a woman who smokes usually has smelly skin and vagina. It ages you, wrinkles skin, makes hair dry, and does change your lower region, in my opinion. Quit smoking!


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> I eat out my wife on her menstrual cycle and I do not taste her or the blood. In fact, I get nowhere near the blood, except maybe my chin. If that happens, I just yell out "TEAM EDWARD" and continue munching.


Love this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> When I started replying, I didnt not see all the responses. I am a slow typer.
> 
> I will admit, even though I do not back this up with any scientific evidence, but a woman who smokes usually has smelly skin and vagina. It ages you, wrinkles skin, makes hair dry, and does change your lower region, in my opinion. Quit smoking!


He smokes too...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

drmmommy said:


> I have talked to him about it, but have no increase in oral as a result. Now that I know he doesn't like my taste, I'm not willing to let him go down on me, because I know he doesn't like it. I still want it very much, but am too. Embarrassed to allow it to happen. He told me, well you don't like the taste of cum, so it's e same thing. Well, I don't think anyone really LOVES semen, but it's totally not a big deal to me to tolerate the taste for a little bit because of the overwhelming positive-ness of giving a bj. The taste doesn't even cross my mind when I decide to give him a bj. So in my mind, it's like he's saying the taste is so bad, he can't just do it, so now I'm super self conscious and embarrassed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Now there's a horse of a different color. So he equates it to your reaction to giving him head? Is he passive agressively withholding from you because he feels you don't like doing it to him? Does he come on your mouth? Ok, that may have been a tad personal. But I'm sensing a tit for tat thing going on here possibly and the taste thing could just be a way of not admitting what the actual problem is.


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Now there's a horse of a different color. So he equates it to your reaction to giving him head? Is he passive agressively withholding from you because he feels you don't like doing it to him? Does he come on your mouth? Ok, that may have been a tad personal. But I'm sensing a tit for tat thing going on here possibly and the taste thing could just be a way of not admitting what the actual problem is.


I don't have a bad reaction to giving head. I like to give head, I just don't like that it's a one way street. I do let him cum in my mouth, always have. It's just that giving a bj generally gets me so worked up, but no way to release it, so I don't give them as often as I would if he would be willing to reciprocate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

And I've never told him he tastes bad or different. Any guys cum isn't exactly comparable to say, ice cream with hot fudge, but then it's not supposed to be, is it? It's just the taste of cum. It is what it is, and it doesn't bother me at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hmm, well I don't understand then why he said "well you don't like the taste of cum, so it's the same thing".


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

He is a very passive aggressive guy by nature, and it drives me nuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Hmm, well I don't understand then why he said "well you don't like the taste of cum, so it's the same thing".


Sometimes I spit, sometimes I swallow. I always brush my teeth when the deed is done. I don't think this means I don't like the taste of cum. I just don't want to be walking around with cum in my mouth afterwards. Maybe he's taking this to mean I don't like the taste of cum, idk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

drmmommy, if you whispered in his ear to come give mommy a taste and I'll return the favor, while rubbing his bulge.... would he respond? I don't see how a man would turn you down knowing he gets a bj in response.


----------



## drmmommy (Apr 16, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> drmmommy, if you whispered in his ear to come give mommy a taste and I'll return the favor, while rubbing his buldge.... would he respond? I don't see how a man would turn you down knowing he gets a bj in response.


I will try this. After the pineapple juice though! Usually I give the bj first, since he doesn't initiate. But he has said that if I want him to reciprocate the oral, it either has to be first, or stop the bj switch to eating me out, then back to the bj, not after the bj, but it never works out like that cause I'm the initiator in our relationship. He refuses 69 cause he says he can't concentrate for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

drmmommy said:


> Anyone have any ideas or thoughts on this?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really wish I knew what it was, but I tried doing this once 20 plus years ago and it was an experience I never wanted to repeat. -Bare with me- because I really wish I knew why. 

I don't know if it was because it was the first time I tried it, or because I had no clue what I was doing, or got little to no direction, feedback, or clues, or had no idea what to expect, or if it was the taste, or smell, or a combination of all of the above, or the fact that even now, trying to remember, that it seemed like I was there for hours... I don't know what it was... but it put me off so much I've never done it again, and have never wanted to do it again.

So, last year my wife (different partner) asks me why I have refused to let her do oral to me... and I tell her about that first experience, how I never wanted to repeat it, and that it wouldn't be fair to her. 

She doesn't agree with this, wants me to reconsider - not just because she might receive oral - but also she says that she really enjoys giving oral... which I is something I just can't even begin to imagine.

So, I dunno, maybe it's more than just taste. Maybe he feels like he has no idea what he's doing, or if anything he has done was right - or wrong - and maybe that makes him so uncomfortable that he'd just rather not do it?


----------

